

Advice for CS Students Considering a Startup - brandonb
http://brandonb.cc/advice-for-cs-students-considering-a-startup

======
celadon
Nice. I feel you almost sold yourself short making this about "considering a
startup", because you have some great general advice on how people should
choose the best working environment for them, period.

"You become the people you spend time with...Here's a heuristic to keep
yourself honest: if you were competing with a somebody for a job, would you be
scared? If so, you want them as a co-worker."

IMO, framing the question of "where should I work?" from the perspective of
"what will develop me into a better engineer/person in general?" is a really
good idea. The time you spend at your job should be an investment in becoming
more knowledgeable/thoughtful/capable, so you can better pursue your
professional goals in the long run.

~~~
brandonb
Thanks for the comments! Yeah, some of the heuristics apply to non-startups,
but some of them (like looking at investors in the top quartile) were very
particular to the technology startup world.

I like your framing.

------
mathattack
Very good post. I think times have changed quite a bit. Similar to you, coming
out of a CS undergrad I only considered huge (20,000+?) firms. Most of my
peers were similar. 1 or 2 went to the 50 person shops, and were considered
visionaries. What's changed is people realize that bigger firms don't like to
change, so you get locked in to old technologies. They also offer less career
alternatives - the top spots are all filled. So there's much less downside to
joining a firm that may go out of business. (Look at Blackberry as the
counter-example)

There's just one thing that you missed - mentorship. The first job does
disproportionately put someone on a career trajectory based on how they learn
to operate. 10 years later, your first boss will have a higher impact on your
career than your undergrad degree. This means that it is more important to
pick the right first manager at a startup, then getting the firm right.
Finding a boss whom you respect, that will give you time is the most important
thing for a new grad.

~~~
brandonb
That's a great heuristic. Reminds me of Keith Rabois's advice: select an early
stage startup by evaluating who your manager will be.

"If your manager is stellar, at a minimum, you will learn and stretch your
abilities. Moreover, if your manager is an outstanding engineer or director of
something or first-class entrepreneur, he will have many exciting
opportunities in next 1–10 years and if you are talented and display an
outstanding work ethic he will be begging you to join him at his next
endeavor."

From: [http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-is-the-best-way-to-
evalua...](http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-is-the-best-way-to-evaluate-a-
potential-startup-to-work-at-full-time)

~~~
mathattack
That's exactly it. Learning is what's most important that early in a career.
Long term career earnings dwarf year 1 or year 2 salary. It's also rare for an
undergrad to make retirement money in short term options right out of school.
It happens, but it shouldn't be banked on.

------
joeyespo
I have a friend who works at a company called Readyforce. You should check
them out. They help students find work, and have almost 500 startups looking
to hire.

[http://www.readyforce.com/](http://www.readyforce.com/)

------
brandonb
I'm the OP. If anybody has questions or other heuristics they use, happy to
chat here!

